# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Внимание! вредные java-приложения mysms.su

## valho

Взял отсюда - http://www.weboborona.ru/index.php?n...ids=14&page=59




> Внимание!!!
> 
> Нужно СРОЧНО пресечь действия мошенников: *mysms.su* которые распространяют в WAP-интернете зловредные java-приложения смс-аларм.
> При запуске такого приложения, отправляется МНОЖЕСТВО смс-запросов на платные короткие номера 3649 5537 4460 1171 и ряд других!
> 
> Например:
> 
> *o5sex.ws/1/detskoe_porno.jar*
> *o5sex.ws/1/iznasilovanie.jar*
> ...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Гриша

По ссылкам скачивается архив, который содержит в себе 3 файла, это ****.class файл который и является вредоносным кодом написанным на Java, детектируется антивирусом Касперского как *Trojan-SMS.J2ME.Konov.f*, так же в архиве содержится так называемый MANIFEST файл, который хранит в себе префиксы и номера для отправки СМС и иконка .jpg...

----------


## valho

Короткий номер телефона 4460 вижу уже не в первый раз, везде одно и то же, куча сайтов где нуно оплатить за ява игры или например как здесь - http://advisor.wmtransfer.com/FeedBa...1help.ru#37790 , очень разнообразно *работают*

----------


## loco

Знакомый номер
Панель в Интернет Эксплорера вылазит на пол-окна  и не убирается никак.
"Чтобы убрать панель отправьте СМС на номер 4460..."
Вот такой вот навязчивый сервис.

 Чтобы убрать панель отправьте смс ...
http://www.ii4.ru/viewer.php?id=388700spam.JPG
Вот такая панель вылезала у меня в Интернет-Эксплорере.
KIS2009 avz и прочие ничего не находили
В одной из тем с подобной проблемой рекомендовали порыться в надстройках ИЭ тем более что в Firefoxе такая панель не появлялась.
Методом исключения нашел что панель вызывается файлом 
"C:\Document and Setting\All Users.Windows\Application Date\oallib.dll"
Удалил - пока панель не появляется.
Если кто столкнулся с подобной проблемой может мой совет поможет.

----------


## valho

Могу добавить, пишите на форум, если вдруг попали на такие вещи, деньги при многочисленных жалобах, если они будут направленны к оператору, обычно возвращают и удаляют эти номера...

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Ну вот оно и появилось о чем собственно и говорил я еще года 3 наверное назад! Ну, что поделать будем и с этой заразой бороться!

----------


## fotorama

[QUOTE=loco;329185]Знакомый номер
Панель в Интернет Эксплорера вылазит на пол-окна  и не убирается никак.
"Чтобы убрать панель отправьте СМС на номер 4460..."
Вот такой вот навязчивый сервис.


у меня 5 схожих машин было только вместо рекламы поискоивков и почты там была реклама порно... 2 или 3 случая из них лечил здесь остальные сам... главный прикол в том что 1 из наших сотрудниц боясь огласки данного инцидента 3 раза отправляла СМС мошенникам (стоимость смски по ее словам была около 300р) в ответ действительно получала код и реклама исчезла, правда не надолго , на следующее утро все было на месте...... к счастью для сотрудницы у нее кончались деньги на телефоне и ей все же пришлось просить помощи у нашего отдела

----------


## valho

Вот он, номерочек 4460 всплыл снова - *gsm-poisk.ru*

----------


## valho

К знакомой в Украине на почту приходит постоянно:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Вот это развод так развод... хорошо гуглю подставляют... гугля так любит через почту sms отправлять...  :lol:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> К знакомой в Украине на почту приходит постоянно:


а какой адрес отправителя? (нажать *показать подробные сведения*)

и заголовки тоже интересно глянуть (стрелочка вниз справа, нажимаем *show original* - *показать оригинал* - предпоследняя строчка)

----------


## valho

> а какой адрес отправителя? (нажать *показать подробные сведения*)
> и заголовки тоже интересно глянуть (стрелочка вниз справа, нажимаем *show original* - *показать оригинал* - предпоследняя строчка)


Вот:



> от	GoogleCop <[email protected]>
> кому	[email protected]
> дата	20 января 2009 г. 7:46
> тема	Уведомление





> Delivered-To: [email protected]
> Received: by 10.210.57.6 with SMTP id f6cs140322eba;
>         Mon, 19 Jan 2009 17:06:07 -0800 (PST)
> Received: by 10.181.13.19 with SMTP id q19mr2276242bki.53.1232413565962;
>         Mon, 19 Jan 2009 17:06:05 -0800 (PST)
> Return-Path: <[email protected]>
> Received: from mail2.100mb.net (MAIL2.100MB.net [195.14.47.7])
>         by mx.google.com with SMTP id 3si4944687bwz.64.2009.01.19.17.06.05;
>         Mon, 19 Jan 2009 17:06:05 -0800 (PST)
> ...

----------


## PavelA

Адрес знакомой, надеюсь, подправил.  :Wink:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Покопалась в своей почте... вот что нашлось
 - 
*Коллектив Gmail* <[email protected]>

и подписываются они тоже, *коллектив Gmail*.

Это было подтверждение регистрации, по этому адрес для ответа стоит другой (человека, который принял приглашение)




> Received: by 10.65.200.13; Fri, 26 Jan 2007 01:32:38 -0800 (PST)
> Message-ID: <[email protected]>
> Date: Fri, 26 Jan 2007 01:32:38 -0800
> From: "=?KOI8-R?B?68/MzMXL1MnXIEdtYWls?=" <[email protected]>
> Reply-To: [email protected]
> To: "=?KOI8-R?B?+tej2sTO2cog68/Uo87Pyw==?=" <[email protected]>
> Subject: =?KOI8-R?B?69PFzsnRIOfB0s3B2yDQ0snOyc3BxdQg?= =?KOI8-R?B?98HbxSDQ0snHzMHbxc7JxSDXIEdtYWls?=
> MIME-Version: 1.0
> Content-Type: multipart/alternative; 
> ...

----------


## valho

> Адрес знакомой, надеюсь, подправил.


да, подправил




> Покопалась в своей почте... вот что нашлось
>  - 
> *Коллектив Gmail* <[email protected]>
> 
> и подписываются они тоже, *коллектив Gmail*.
> 
> Это было подтверждение регистрации, по этому адрес для ответа стоит другой (человека, который принял приглашение)


А что это значит?
До меня дошло...

----------


## ScratchyClaws

это были настоящие заголовки Гугловых Почтальонов )))
почувствуйте разницу (с)

----------


## Rapturious

> Панель в Интернет Эксплорера вылазит на пол-окна  и не убирается никак.
> "Чтобы убрать панель отправьте СМС на номер 4460..."
> Вот такой вот навязчивый сервис.


У знакомой на пол страницы выплывала порно реклама и естественно убрать типо ее можно только отправив смс.Дал ей бесплатную утилиту  Dr.Web CureIt!®.Помоему  она счастлива!

----------


## valho

Вот ещё один сайтик - 
хттп://konstruktor.icq-rus.com/
хттп://jimm.icq-rus.com/
http://www.virustotal.com/analisis/6...276365ab550847
http://www.virustotal.com/analisis/6...b7de59d8f2ca3d
Это... хочу сказать, на антивирусы лучше особо не надейтесь, некоторые вирусы не спаливаются годами

----------


## kekezor

> Это... хочу сказать, на антивирусы лучше особо не надейтесь, некоторые вирусы не спаливаются годами


Для того и созданы службы ТП у антивирусных вендоров? Можно отослать семплы, чтобы их добавили в базы.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Вот ещё один сайтик - 
> хттп://konstruktor.icq-rus.com/
> хттп://jimm.icq-rus.com/
> http://www.virustotal.com/analisis/6...276365ab550847
> http://www.virustotal.com/analisis/6...b7de59d8f2ca3d
> Это... хочу сказать, на антивирусы лучше особо не надейтесь, некоторые вирусы не спаливаются годами


Правильно говорите! Но говорите уже давно известные факты  :Wink:

----------


## valho

icqgsm.ru
Якобы Jimm, качается совсем не то, после установки на телефон отправляются смс сообщения на короткие номера
http://www.virustotal.com/analisis/3...1343a21fa56ce8

http://securityresponse.symantec.com...022814-5027-99

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

